# the fun begins



## bcbouy (Jun 23, 2014)

i just passed my cfsc/crfsc courses so i can now apply for my possesion aquisition licence so i can join a gun club so i can get a member # then apply for my authorization to transport a restricted weapon so i can legally buy a handgun so i can go to a range only and shoot my handguns and take them directly back home.on the bright side,my father in law called a week ago and told me and the wife to come out to his place in august and take home his complete arsenal.(he's 86 years old and firing a gun will turn his bones to dust).i have no idea what he's passing on except a pistol grip defender 12 guage. he was and avid outdoorsman in his younger years. i don't even know how many he has and i want the surprise, so i'm looking forward to seeing him for once :LOL2: .christmas comes early.


----------



## earl60446 (Jun 23, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356811#p356811 said:


> bcbouy » Today, 17:39[/url]"]i just passed my cfsc/crfsc courses so i can now apply for my possesion aquisition licence so i can join a gun club so i can get a member # then apply for my authorization to transport a restricted weapon so i can legally buy a handgun so i can go to a range only and shoot my handguns and take them directly back home......



This is why every gun owner in the U.S. should be a NRA member.

Tim


----------



## GTS225 (Jun 27, 2014)

Congratulations...and good on you for making the attempt!

Hmmmm. Maybe the U.S needs to declare war on, and attack Canada, so as to convince the government to get rid of these rather restrictive hoops you have to jump through like a circus dog.

Let's see....what would be a good reason? Not enough Molton's down here?

Roger


----------



## bcbouy (Jul 2, 2014)

its really not so bad if you only want rifles.its the handgun hoops that are a pain.i've decided to start a military rifle collection. first up are 2 sks's,and a box of 1450 rounds for $650. one i'll keep stock and the other is getting the full pimp.also its now legal for tannerite in Canada YAY.


----------



## Paul Marx (Jul 7, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356844#p356844 said:


> earl60446 » 23 Jun 2014, 22:12[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356811#p356811 said:
> ...



Or move to TEXAS .


----------



## bcbouy (Jul 7, 2014)

move to texas??? i'm canadian!! its the best place on earth,stupid gun laws aside


----------



## ray55classic (Jul 13, 2014)

Plus one on THIS IS WHY we should all be members of the NRA and state and local gun rights organizations, they're trying hard to do this and worse right here in our country, AS WE SPEAK. Seriously consider whomever you elect and know and approve of their views regarding the 2nd amendment , If you value your rights and guns I would consider it very prudent to do some research before voting again {the guns you save, may be your own}. To those of you living in Canada, many of my Canadian friends have told me you can pick up a new polytech M-14 VERY reasonable . They're not Imported here in the US any longer due to sniveling pantywaists trying to ban everything. It fires the 7.62x51 rd {.308 Winchester] Most of the parts are interchangeable with the M1A/M14. It beats the hell out of an SKS. It's Twice the rifle and a lot more accurate to boot.


----------

